# Kotor 2 vista and drivers issues



## DangerousDave (Apr 14, 2007)

hey everyone, just bought myself a new laptop and a few games for it when i run in to a brick wall with vista and my drivers, i have got KoTor 2 ( knights of the old republic 2) fully installed but no luck when i try and run it it wont start up


" you current video drivers are out of date Nvidia cars require Detonator 45.23 drivers or better"

im not a complete idiot on computers so i tried getting thr drivers off of the Nvidia website but still no luck, if any 1 can offer any help at all would be greatly appreciated

my full laptop specs are as follow's its 1 day old lol

Time of this report: 4/14/2007, 23:31:52
Machine name: DAVESLAPTOP
Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_rtm.061101-2205)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
System Model: MXG061 
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A05
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7400 @ 2.16GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 1186MB used, 3126MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode

Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce Go 7950 GTX
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce Go 7950 GTX
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0297&SUBSYS_019B1028&REV_A1
Display Memory: 776 MB
Dedicated Memory: 504 MB
Shared Memory: 271 MB
Current Mode: 1920 x 1200 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll
Driver Version: 7.15.0010.9809 (English)
DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 2/21/2007 18:56:26, 3055616 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-41D7-11CF-C955-912101C2CA35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0297
SubSys ID: 0x019B1028
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_B ModeVC1_A ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 

thanks again and i hope some 1 can help


----------

